# Dai è quasi Natale ci vuole il thread deficiente



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2009)

*Dai è quasi Natale ci vuole il thread deficiente*

Cosa vi regalerete per Natale? 
Io mi faccio sempre un regalo per Natale voi no?
Se poteste scegliere cosa vorreste ricevere?
(se scrivete cose tipo la pace vi metto subito in ignore)


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa vi regalerete per Natale?
> Io mi faccio sempre un regalo per Natale voi no?
> Se poteste scegliere cosa vorreste ricevere?
> (se scrivete cose tipo la pace vi metto subito in ignore)


una passera scopaiola:carneval:


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2009)

Mi regalerò un bel concerto underground, come ai vecchi tempi.


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

mah...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> una passera scopaiola:carneval:


Ecco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uRupKsH9UY


----------



## Grande82 (15 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa vi regalerete per Natale?
> Io mi faccio sempre un regalo per Natale voi no?
> Se poteste scegliere cosa vorreste ricevere?
> (se scrivete cose tipo la pace vi metto subito in ignore)


 non mi faccio mai regali per natale!! Con tutti quelli che devo fare! 

E comunque quest'anno ho avuto difficoltà ad elencare due o tre cose che volevo! Non mi serve niente, sono strafelice così. :up:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2009)

Grande ti ho messa in ignore:carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (15 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grande ti ho messa in ignore:carneval:


 :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:.... una macchinetta fotografica digitale?!?!?!? :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:.... una macchinetta fotografica digitale?!?!?!? :carneval:


Cosi' va meglio:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Dicembre 2009)

Incrocio le dita: se tutto va bene mi regalo un aumento  di stipendio(+300). Purtroppo si tratta solo di tornare allo stipendio dell'anno scorso, brutalmente decurtato quest'anno (-300) causa crisi. Meglio che niente, però.


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uRupKsH9UY


ma a cosa serve???:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma a cosa serve???:carneval:



Devi guardare il video tenia:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devi guardare il video tenia:carneval:


l'ho visto :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2009)

Il regalo più bello per me sarebbe l'apprezzamento del mio lavoro e il cessare di abbattere a colpi di ascia i castelli costruiti con certosina pazienza.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Admin ha detto:


> Il regalo più bello per me sarebbe l'apprezzamento del mio lavoro e il cessare di abbattere a colpi di ascia i castelli costruiti con certosina pazienza.


Vi odio tutti la mia domanda era molto piu' semplice:incazzato::carneval:

Io mi comprero' Beatles Rock band (non il gioco) limited edition...in attesa della pace nel mondo e/o un marito ricco e in punto di morte:carneval:


----------



## pink (16 Dicembre 2009)

pc nuovo (vorrei)


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2009)

una dentiera per berlusconi:hockey:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2009)

Com'e' altruista lei:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi odio tutti la mia domanda era molto piu' semplice:incazzato::carneval:
> 
> Io mi comprero' Beatles Rock band (non il gioco) limited edition...in attesa della pace nel mondo e/o un marito ricco e in punto di morte:carneval:


 Ok, voglio una caramella al sapore di liquirizia


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uRupKsH9UY


Mai regalato fiori o gioielli.
Speso fortune in biancheria intima della perla, per poi sentirsi dire che ste robe non sono importanti ai fini di certe cose.

Maledetta quella volta che ho regalato sex toys...maledetta: " Subito oddio qua oddio là, ma poi, sentirsi dire...averle scoperte prima ste cose sai?...ma GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...

Sniff...sniff...io vorrei per Natale...una notte di coccole...sniff..sniff...

Invece non ricevero un fico secco...

Un po' di tenerezza...per questo vecchio marpione...cristoforo colombo!...sniff...sob...

Ben Ok, basta piangersi addosso!!!


----------



## Iris (16 Dicembre 2009)

Eh...tocchi un tasto dolente..io mi sono già fatta regali per Natale. Ogni volta giuro che è l'ultimo..ma poi ci ricasco. Ho un impulso compulsivo a spendere. Poi mi sento tanto in colpa.


----------



## Eteocle (16 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uRupKsH9UY


 ok, lo voglio!!
dove si compra?:sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## Bruja (16 Dicembre 2009)

*...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai regalato fiori o gioielli.
> Speso fortune in biancheria intima della perla, per poi sentirsi dire che ste robe non sono importanti ai fini di certe cose.
> 
> Maledetta quella volta che ho regalato sex toys...maledetta: " Subito oddio qua oddio là, ma poi, sentirsi dire...averle scoperte prima ste cose sai?...ma GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...
> ...



Occhio conte che a forza di notti, potresti ricevere in dono "La prima notte di quiete"...:rotfl:
Credo sarebbe più che gradito un Natale di vera tenerezza!
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Occhio conte che a forza di notti, potresti ricevere in dono "La prima notte di quiete"...:rotfl:
> Credo sarebbe più che gradito un Natale di vera tenerezza!
> Bruja


 
Speriamo...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

Mi son svegliata, ho guardato fuori dalla finestra e... orrore! 20 cm di neve:unhappy:


----------



## ranatan (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa vi regalerete per Natale?
> Io mi faccio sempre un regalo per Natale voi no?
> Se poteste scegliere cosa vorreste ricevere?
> (se scrivete cose tipo la pace vi metto subito in ignore)


Io mi regalerei più che volentieri due settimane lontano da tutto e da tutti! Magari in un posto caldo e con il mare, a far nulla dalla mattina a sera e a pensare esclusivamente a me stessa!
Mamma mia che voglia che ne avrei!!
So che è brutto da dire ma in questo periodo ne ho veramente fin sopra i capelli delle mie due figlie!
Passerà...


----------



## ranatan (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi son svegliata, ho guardato fuori dalla finestra e... orrore! 20 cm di neve:unhappy:


Anche da me stanotte ha nevicato, però fortunatamente poco e si circola tranquillamente


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2009)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io mi regalerei più che volentieri due settimane lontano da tutto e da tutti! Magari in un posto caldo e con il mare, a far nulla dalla mattina a sera e a pensare esclusivamente a me stessa!
> Mamma mia che voglia che ne avrei!!
> So che è brutto da dire ma in questo periodo ne ho veramente fin sopra i capelli delle mie due figlie!
> Passerà...


è comprensibile ranatan, alle mamme che hanno appena partorito dovrebbero fornire un supporto sia di ordine psicologico che pratico.
beate quelle donne che un tempo erano circondate dalle altre della famiglia (nonne, zie, cugine...)che le aiutavano, consolavano, e infondevano sicurezza.
certo che passerà


----------



## Anna A (17 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è comprensibile ranatan, alle mamme che hanno appena partorito dovrebbero fornire un supporto sia di ordine psicologico che pratico.
> *beate quelle donne che un tempo erano circondate dalle altre della famiglia (nonne, zie, cugine...)che le aiutavano, consolavano, e infondevano sicurezza.*
> certo che passerà


vero.. io avevo con me la mia nonna paterna. ho imparato moltissimo da lei.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2009)

sai cosa, anna?
penso che il calore e il conforto di questo tipo renda difficile tutto quello che stiamo leggendo in questi ultimi anni, di quelle madri che perdono la testa e buttano via la vita del bambino e la loro in momenti di black out .o quel sentirsi in colpa per cercare dentro di sè "l'amore nascosto" per il figlio che hai appena partorito .
tanti iceberg emozionali che nascondono l'immenso smarrimento della donna di oggi davanti a tante, troppe responsabilità di perfezionismo che ci siamo volute assumere


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2009)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io mi regalerei più che volentieri due settimane lontano da tutto e da tutti! Magari in un posto caldo e con il mare, a far nulla dalla mattina a sera e a pensare esclusivamente a me stessa!
> Mamma mia che voglia che ne avrei!!
> *So che è brutto da dire ma in questo periodo ne ho veramente fin sopra i capelli delle mie due figlie!*
> Passerà...


Figurati, i figli sono tanta gioia ma anche una gran rottura
La cosa divertente e' che, quando Sbarella va col padre al pensiero sono superfelice  di non averla tra le scatole, poi quando esce mi manca e non vedo l'ora che torni


----------



## ranatan (17 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai cosa, anna?
> penso che il calore e il conforto di questo tipo renda difficile tutto quello che stiamo leggendo in questi ultimi anni, di quelle madri che perdono la testa e buttano via la vita del bambino e la loro in momenti di black out .o quel sentirsi in colpa per cercare dentro di sè "l'amore nascosto" per il figlio che hai appena partorito .
> tanti iceberg emozionali che nascondono l'immenso smarrimento della donna di oggi davanti a tante, troppe responsabilità di perfezionismo che ci siamo volute assumere


E' proprio così.
Mai come ora vorrei intorno i miei genitori e mia suocera e non mi dispiacerebbe l'idea di vivere in una grande cascina tutti insieme...io che prima di adesso ero un pò allergica al parentado.
Come dici tu infondono sicurezza e ti fanno sentire meno sola.
Per fortuna mi aiutano, non si tirano mai indietro quando mi vedono in difficoltà.
L'amore per il figlio di pochi mesi? Guarda, io ormai ho rinunciato a cercarlo prima del tempo...con la mia prima mi è scattato dopo mesi e mesi che era con me, e ora è il bene più immenso che ho...prima quello che provavo era solo senso di accudimento e di responsabilità.
Invidio quelle mamme a cui scatta l'amore a prima vista, per me non è stato così.


----------



## ranatan (17 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Figurati, i figli sono tanta gioia ma anche una gran rottura
> La cosa divertente e' che, quando Sbarella va col padre al pensiero sono superfelice di non averla tra le scatole, poi quando esce mi manca e non vedo l'ora che torni


Immagino. La casa sembra vuota quando non ci sono quei piccoli terremoti. La mia grande non tace un attimo, è tutta un parlottare e un canticchiare ma quando non c'è mi manca un sacco


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Ragazzi! Aiutooo!
Mi sa che il mio regalo no riesco a farmelo!
Il mio capo è andato a contrattare, e gli hanno fatto muro. Stasera mi dirà cosa ne è venuto fuori.
Fate gli scongiuri per me, vi prego!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragazzi! Aiutooo!
> Mi sa che il mio regalo no riesco a farmelo!
> Il mio capo è andato a contrattare, e gli hanno fatto muro. Stasera mi dirà cosa ne è venuto fuori.
> Fate gli scongiuri per me, vi prego!!!!!!!



Alce tanti, ma tanti auguroni


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alce tanti, ma tanti auguroni


Sto incrociando tutto l'incrociabile, ed il capo non si è ancora fatto sentire! Terrore! :unhappy:


----------



## tatitati (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa vi regalerete per Natale?
> Io mi faccio sempre un regalo per Natale voi no?
> Se poteste scegliere cosa vorreste ricevere?
> (se scrivete cose tipo la pace vi metto subito in ignore)


 
facile
io vorrei lui sotto l'albero.
magari arriva.... :rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2009)

*Minerva*

La definizione "iceberg emozionale" vale cento post sull'argomento!
Bruja


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2009)

tatitati ha detto:


> facile
> io vorrei lui sotto l'albero.
> magari arriva.... :rotfl:


Chissà...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uRupKsH9UY


 Ecco la controparte :rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEzlBwaFKHc

PS: Si intona per l'altro benissimo con il tradimento


----------

